# Double smoked spiral sliced ham



## kickingwing (Jan 30, 2015)

Just pulled this spiral sliced ham off the smoker about an hour ago.  Details:
- MES 30in upright
- 10.8lb fully cooked and smoked spiral ham
- face down in pan, cup water
- started at 180, after an hour bumped to 200
- hickory wood chips
- nothing on it
- smoked to 135, came up to 145 in the hour

Not sure what else to post. 













image.jpg



__ kickingwing
__ Jan 30, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks great.   

I love ham


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's the leftover bone. This is the most ham I've gottem off a "butt" ham:...ever. It has to be like 9.5 of the original 10.8lbs, maybe more. 













image.jpg



__ kickingwing
__ Jan 30, 2015


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks sandwich worthy to me.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have double smoked several hams,  (Although not a spiral cut one, yet).  Best hams I've ever eaten.













DSC02780_zpslwx0owtw.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Jan 30, 2015


----------



## larry tiner (Apr 3, 2015)

KickingWing, about how long did you cook the ham?


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 3, 2015)

This is interesting, I never thought of smoking a spiral-sliced ham. Since they're already cooked, there's no worry there, just put some smoke flavor into it.

Do they drip much?


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 3, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> This is interesting, I never thought of smoking a spiral-sliced ham. Since they're already cooked, there's no worry there, just put some smoke flavor into it.
> 
> Do they drip much?


I would think that if the temp is fairly low, say below 230, shouldn't really drip much if you're going to 140 or so IT.


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 3, 2015)

I'll be hitting the store today and I was planning to get a ham anyway so I'll check out the prices. Got a rainy forecast, though.


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 3, 2015)

I picked one up yesterday marked down to 1/2 off already. Will probably smoke it next week and should have plenty left over for sammiches.


----------



## cueinco (Apr 3, 2015)

It was probably my technique, but my last results were not noteworthy. I double smoked a spiral sliced ham for New Years. I didn't lay it face down and I smoked it for about 5 hours low and slow. I also didn't add water to it. Just put in the MES30 and let'er go The result tasted ok but it was dry. I have a feeling that the spiral sliced ones tend to dry out more than a non-sliced ham. Maybe being face down would have made all the difference in the world. 

When I asked if the wife wanted me to smoke another ham for Easter, I got a resounding "no". 

I mention this just so that you may be more careful or diligent in your approach than I was. It's a shame to put in the time and effort and not get the results you were looking for. 

Good luck on your ham..


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 3, 2015)

The ham in my picture,  (Above post),  was injected using Jeff's recipe.  (I used the Maple syrup version).  Thanks Jeff !!

http://www.smoking-meat.com/november-21-2013-rum-injected-double-smoked-ham

No problems with dryness with this method.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks great!  Tip...put it flat side down and don't be afraid to be 300ish to bake any glaze on. Cooking flat side down keeps it especially juicy. Happy Easter!


----------



## larry tiner (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the tips.  My main concern about time wasn't so much for doneness, but rather giving it enough time to thoroughly warm up inside.


----------



## ps0303 (Apr 4, 2015)

Seeing as the smoker temps are close to the temps used in heating in the oven I'm guessing the time factor is going to be close to the times listed on the packaging.  So 15-20 minutes per pound.


----------



## larry tiner (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the guidelines, ps0303.


----------



## den60 (Apr 4, 2015)

People have told me that the double smoked ham is the best they ever had. Very easy to do and comes out moist with lots of flavor.


----------



## larry tiner (Apr 4, 2015)

Sounds encouraging, thanks!  I'll let y'all know.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2015)

Den60 said:


> People have told me that the double smoked ham is the best they ever had. Very easy to do and comes out moist with lots of flavor.


They were right. They are the Best !!

Here's a Step by Step on how I do mine:

*Double Smoked Hams Times 4*         

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 4, 2015)

Terrific job on that spiral ham.

Disco


----------



## smell smoke (Apr 4, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> This is interesting, I never thought of smoking a spiral-sliced ham. Since they're already cooked, there's no worry there, just put some smoke flavor into it.
> 
> Do they drip much?



They will dry some, I wet mine with a mix of orange & apple juice, brown sugar and honey. Mopped it about every 90 minutes.


----------



## larry tiner (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow!!  They were correct in stating the double-smoked spiral--sliced hams are the best!  I put my spiral-sliced ham face down in a glass bowl, put a cup of water in.  It cooked for about an hour and a half to two hours at 225 degrees.  The woods were a mixture of half hickory and half oak.

The ham is my secondary meat accompanying the brisket. 

When everyone left this evening, they all asked for leftover ham to take with them, saying it was the best! 

Guess my brisket will take the backseat to the ham next go-around.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeff actually did an article about this. It's the premise I've been using.  Get spiral sliced ham. Slather it with some mustard, rub your bbq rub all over. Rest in fridge for a while. Smoke for a few hours till the temp gets to 160ish. Rest, eat & enjoy.


----------



## jbills5 (Apr 6, 2015)

I did one yesterday for Easter. Everyone loved it. Rubbed with brown sugar and a little savory, then made a glaze with brown sugar and pineapple juice.













image.jpg



__ jbills5
__ Apr 5, 2015


----------

